

Introduction to Parallel Algorithms - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-thirteen/

======
thepanister
I have this book, in chm format on my laptop. It's really so great.

~~~
pkrumins
This topic on parallel algorithms is not in the book!

~~~
thepanister
Yes I know, and that confused me little bit at the first.

